# Walmartians



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

When I first retired from teaching I thought I'd be OK and find plenty to do with my time. After all I was used to having off from May through August. That lasted about ten months and I needed to do something more.:bored: I got a job at Walmart as a people greeter and that helped alot. I guess I needed a break in my routine. The problem was my feet couldn't take standing on concrete 7 hours a night.:grit: After three days a week of physical therapy I finally decided to cut back to three days a week to give my feet a chance to heal. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

My DH's "dream job" is to be a Walmart greeter when he retires in few years. He works in a school with adolescents who have mental health issues. He is very social and is looking forward to a lower stress environment. 

I hope that your feet feel better and you can enjoy your part-time job with Walmart.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

My dh is a retired school teacher and recently took a part time job at a local hardware store. It pays minimum wage, but he enjoys it, it gets him "out and about" and with two kids in college we can use the bucks. Plus he gets a nice discount. I'm extremely grateful he was able to find something he enjoys.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

If my dh doesn't teach at the vo-tech or at the college level, he wants to work at Lowe's! I think it's awesome!


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

My dream job job is to be a "hi-lighter" at Sam's - the one who checks your receipt when you leave and marks it with a hi-lighter.

Nancy/N.TX


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm envious. I'm never caught up enough around here to take on another job.


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been working in the retail world since 1977 and as I get older it seems to be able too keep me fit. I dont have any middle-age spread yet. My office rats I work with all go to the gym to stay fit. I only work the part time job about 12 hours a week but it seems to be working. The rest of the time I sit at a desk and push paper around and think about when I can move out to the sticks to live out the rest of my life. I am hoping to be able to transfer with my part time job so when I do retire I can still have a semi steady income. Thats only my plan...God always has the last say.
MikeC


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

belladulcinea said:


> If my dh doesn't teach at the vo-tech or at the college level, he wants to work at Lowe's! I think it's awesome!


I think I'm going to set my sights on tractor supply..  An employee discount there would be pretty sweet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Get a pair of shoes with soft soles and also use the thickest gel insoles in them you can find.

My dream job would be to have my own semi rig (reefer of course) and do coast to coast runs. What a way to see the country, thats why I would need to own my own rig.

 Al


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

A few years ago I use to go to town once in a while, at the lower end of the Walmart parking lot was a makeshift RV park. Betty used to like going to Walmart, So, I'd take her, and while she was inside, I walked down and talked to the people in the RV lot. Well, come to find out, it wasn't really a lot, but there was some sort of national movement of people traveling around in these RV's and camping out in Walmart parking lots!! I thought that was the strangest waste of time I'd ever heard of. Those people were true Walmartians.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Leaves me out, Never been to a Walmart and I can't stand more than an hour at a time. When your wheels are gone it limits a lot....James


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i know what you're saying Zong. i see the same thing up here with the RV caravans. waste of time. huge waste! but it seems to make them happy. that's the main thing.

now as for working there as a greeter. i would be excellent. (in fact i was asked if i wanted a job last summer)i'm a people person and i know most of the people coming in there anyway and the workers. talk to most of them as it is now. i'm only 5 min away. couldn't stand in one place that long though.i mostly have to be on the move. not looking for a job though. time i get my work done here and out at my country place and spend 2 days a week ferrying my friends back and forth to the hospital i am beat to a snot. ~Georgia.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

People camp in the Walmart parking lots because it is free. Most are just passing through and most cities only allow stopping as opposed to setting up an actual camp. This is great for them but not so great for people who own campgrounds. Walmart opened where I live and within 3 years had put two campgrounds out of business. Because we are on the Alaska highway 90% of RV traffic are travellers. RVs are not allowed to stop over night in any other parking lot but our city council is so controlled by (and afraid of losing) Walmart that they have made a bylaw exception for them. Apparently the two families who had been running the campgrounds for over 20 years weren't important enough.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Update: Feet have healed but I no longer want to work five days a week! I have become happy with my three day (night) work week. I highly recommend it.:happy:


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> People camp in the Walmart parking lots because it is free. Most are just passing through and most cities only allow stopping as opposed to setting up an actual camp. This is great for them but not so great for people who own campgrounds. Walmart opened where I live and within 3 years had put two campgrounds out of business. Because we are on the Alaska highway 90% of RV traffic are travellers. RVs are not allowed to stop over night in any other parking lot but our city council is so controlled by (and afraid of losing) Walmart that they have made a bylaw exception for them. Apparently the two families who had been running the campgrounds for over 20 years weren't important enough.



Thing is that many of us don't stop long enough to stay anywhere for anything but sleep for a few hours. The WM parkinglot is perfect for that.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I am retiring on March 30th after 31 years in the Crime Lab. I'm so, so, so happy. I have been offered a job a funeral home when I retire. I had planned my Dear MIL's funeral to a tee. It was the talk of the community how the old lady was laid to rest. The Folks at the funeral home were so impressed they have offered me a Job. Don't think I'm going to do it though. The biggest decision I want in my day is whether to put a celery stick in my Bloody Mary or leave it out.

Daniel


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

So-o-o-o Daniel, you're saying that you were so good at burying your mother-in-law, that the rest of the town wants you to help them bury their's? (I see a joke forming in the back of my mind)


----------

